# Why are racists and misogynists allowed on this forum?



## gkmom (Jul 31, 2020)

@Dominic  Why are you allowing racists and misogynists on this forum? Are there no morals here?? SIMPLY MOVING A THREAD TO OFF TOPIC DOES NOTHING TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM.  Please check your conscious and DO SOMETHING. This is outrageous.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

In America one enjoys the freedom of choice.
One is not compelled to read or participate in the discussions.
Simply stop reading and participating or join in the fray. 
Wash your hands, wear your mask, stay 6 feet from others, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

*WHY DID A RACIST/MISOGYNIST START THIS THREAD....?*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Aug 1, 2020)

gkmom said:


> @Dominic  Why are you allowing racists and misogynists on this forum? Are there no morals here?? SIMPLY MOVING A THREAD TO OFF TOPIC DOES NOTHING TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM.  Please check your conscious and DO SOMETHING. This is outrageous.


Who are the racists and/or misogynists?


----------



## mlx (Aug 2, 2020)

Based on the post by Dominic, the answer to this question is:

Because the owner of this forum, in my opinion, Is a racist  who does not find what they post offensive or anything. He only knows is "divisive". After seeing how many members are against it, has only decided to call those posts "racially insensitive" and "divisive". Never ever called them racists. He didn't dare to call the members racists. He only told them to post in the off-topic forum. 

Any other theories?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Based on the post by Dominic, the answer to this question is:
> 
> Because the owner of this forum, in my opinion, Is a racist  who does not find what they post offensive or anything. He only knows is "divisive". After seeing how many members are against it, has only decided to call those posts "racially insensitive" and "divisive". Never ever called them racists. He didn't dare to call the members racists. He only told them to post in the off-topic forum.
> 
> Any other theories?


So you believe Dominic is a racist?
Hmmmm.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Based on the post by Dominic, the answer to this question is:
> 
> Because the owner of this forum, in my opinion, Is a racist  who does not find what they post offensive or anything. He only knows is "divisive". After seeing how many members are against it, has only decided to call those posts "racially insensitive" and "divisive". Never ever called them racists. He didn't dare to call the members racists. He only told them to post in the off-topic forum.
> 
> Any other theories?


Urineidiot, no theory, simple fact.


----------



## mlx (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you believe Dominic is a racist?
> Hmmmm.....


Somehow, he's struggling with calling racists racists. At least they can't get out of this off-topic area. So, enjoy your room!


----------



## mlx (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Urineidiot, no theory, simple fact.


Oh, Sheriff... What can I tell you. Enjoy your playground, clown.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

So some of you want Judge Dominic to rule who is and who isnt a racist?  We already saw other folks rule that sweet Grace was a defender of the Nazi party. I was accused by the great Espy that I'm a liar and full of BS and that I support t and that equals me to be a racist these days.  I dont like being branded for being a supporter of The Lion. I dont vote and that's that.  i support things on the left and the right.  Simple is simple is.  He ignores me because he knows I'm honest and I don't lie on purpose.  I might add a few little twist & turns to my experiences to protect my sources and it all seems true to me and since it's my life, it's true to me.  Espy can;t debate me that's why he ignores me.  I want to debate the great @espola.  Come defend yourself sir.  I wont accuse you of anything.  Game on!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Somehow, he's struggling with calling racists racists. At least they can't get out of this off-topic area. So, enjoy your room!


I have no problem calling out racists.
I have no problem with free speech.
I do have problems with slandering folks.
The kitchen isn't for the faint of heart. 
Run along to where you feel safe....


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Fact (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem calling out racists.
> I have no problem with free speech.
> I do have problems with slandering folks.
> The kitchen isn't for the faint of heart.
> Run along to where you feel safe....


I wish the kitchen was back.


----------



## Fact (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Based on the post by Dominic, the answer to this question is:
> 
> Because the owner of this forum, in my opinion, Is a racist  who does not find what they post offensive or anything. He only knows is "divisive". After seeing how many members are against it, has only decided to call those posts "racially insensitive" and "divisive". Never ever called them racists. He didn't dare to call the members racists. He only told them to post in the off-topic forum.
> 
> Any other theories?


Absolutely horrible calling @Dominic a racist just because he is trying to be a neutral soccer forum.  You should be the first to be banned.


----------



## mlx (Aug 2, 2020)

Fact said:


> Absolutely horrible calling @Dominic a racist just because he is trying to be a neutral soccer forum.  You should be the first to be banned.


You can be neutral about politics, religion, etc. and still be against racists. It's really not that hard to understand and distinguish; but for some of you, it is. You believe being racist should be a "valid political opinion" when is not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> You can be neutral about politics, religion, etc. and still be against racists. It's really not that hard to understand and distinguish; but for some of you, it is. You believe being racist should be a "valid political opinion" when is not.


The racist will continue to attempt to rationalize their hate. They have been looking for inroads into popular society for over a century. They have streamlined their message trying to make it palatable to a mainstream audience.









						An invasion of propaganda: Experts warn that white supremacist messages are seeping into mainstream
					

White supremacy propaganda is on the rise, and experts say mainstreaming of that ideology contributes to acts of domestic terrorism.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> You can be neutral about politics, religion, etc. and still be against racists. It's really not that hard to understand and distinguish; but for some of you, it is. You believe being racist should be a "valid political opinion" when is not.


Again, what is your definition of racist.
A black joke?
Not wanting illegals here?
Wanting people to stand for our anthem?
Being critical of Obama?
Saying all lives matter?
Wearing a Trump hat?
Making people responsible for their actions?
Getting a job based on your qualifications?
Getting into a college based on your grades?
Just asking.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Based on the post by Dominic, the answer to this question is:
> 
> Because the owner of this forum, in my opinion, Is a racist  who does not find what they post offensive or anything. He only knows is "divisive". After seeing how many members are against it, has only decided to call those posts "racially insensitive" and "divisive". Never ever called them racists. He didn't dare to call the members racists. He only told them to post in the off-topic forum.
> 
> Any other theories?


You're just a pussy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> Somehow, he's struggling with calling racists racists. At least they can't get out of this off-topic area. So, enjoy your room!


"Enjoy your room"... yet you have the most posts here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> You can be neutral about politics, religion, etc. and still be against racists. It's really not that hard to understand and distinguish; but for some of you, it is. You believe being racist should be a "valid political opinion" when is not.


I've asked you to define "racism".  You were asked again here.  What is your definition?  Is it making jokes about white people in comedy shows like Chappelle Show?  Is it painting graffiti like 'Black Lives Matter' in the street to single out one race?  Is it the BET (Black Entertainment Television) that excludes other races?  Is it being only 13% of the population but 75% of the NBA?  Is it being 13% of the population, but 65% of the players, and saying there aren't enough black coaches in the NFL so you're REQUIRED to interview more?

What is it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've asked you to define "racism".  You were asked again here.  What is your definition?  Is it making jokes about white people in comedy shows like Chappelle Show?  Is it painting graffiti like Black Lives Matter in the street to single out one race?  Is it the BET (Black Entertainment Television) that excludes other races?  Is it being only 13% of the population but 75% of the NBA?  Is it being 13% of the population, but 65% of the players, and saying there aren't enough black coaches in the NFL so you're REQUIRED to interview more?
> 
> What is it?


Look in the mirror. Your mischaracterization of the idea of BLM is a clue. Add in your butthurt feelings about pro sports and we are on to something.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror. Your mischaracterization of the idea of BLM is a clue. Add in your butthurt feelings about pro sports and we are on to something.


Really?  I've read the entire BLM website multiple times.  It's bullshit and brainwashing.  More of the "you are oppressed and a victim" mentality that leads to nothing productive.  Just more of the same.

Any organization that alienates the "traditional American family structure" and prefers to rule by a more "community" is full of shit.  As I told your stupid ass yesterday, Dr. Steele has already pointed out that the absence of a father in the black home leads to a lack of education, more crime and invariably more incarceration.  Apparently you'd rather watch black lives die instead of facing truths and making actual change.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Who are the racists and/or misogynists?


*Shall we start with your " New " Avatar.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror. Your mischaracterization of the idea of BLM is a clue. Add in your butthurt feelings about pro sports and we are on to something.


*Your English sucks.....
The rest of your post is just plain uninformed ignorance.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror. Your mischaracterization of the idea of BLM is a clue. Add in your butthurt feelings about pro sports and we are on to something.


The rantings of a moron...
Can't debate facts, call someone a racist
Don't know the facts, call someone a bigot
Hide behind a screen and accuse someone of being one of the most vile things one can be...cowardice.
You're pathetic.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Why are you allowing racists and misogynists on this forum?


We'll get rid of it, we'll beat it, and it will be soon.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> @Dominic  Why are you allowing racists and misogynists on this forum? Are there no morals here?? SIMPLY MOVING A THREAD TO OFF TOPIC DOES NOTHING TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM.  Please check your conscious and DO SOMETHING. This is outrageous.


Let me fix your statement to what you really mean. 

"Why are you allowing people I disagree with on this forum. I don't want to encounter different opinions or facts that go against my world view".


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Let me fix your statement to what you really mean.
> 
> "Why are you allowing people I disagree with on this forum. I don't want to encounter different opinions or facts that go against my world view".


So you agree with racists and misogynists. Lovely.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> So you agree with racists and misogynists. Lovely.


The people you claim are racists are not. You just live in a PC world where facts about for instance police killings that do not match the rhetoric of the leftists groups like blm are called racist.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The people you claim are racists are not. You just live in a PC world where facts about for instance police killings that do not match the rhetoric of the leftists groups like blm are called racist.


You know nothing about me. My brother and father are cops.  So STFU. You're a racist enabler, which is just as bad. You're getting ignored, so no need to respond. I won't see it


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You know nothing about me. My brother and father are cops.  *So STFU. You're a racist enabler, which is just as bad. You're getting ignored, so no need to respond. I won't see it*


GK mom, that was mean spirited.  D Hound is the real deal and a very kind man.  Loves all people and helps so many people of all walks of life.  Have you met him before?  I got STFU so many times on here by folks like you and I take it as a badge of honor.  Espy ignored me too and that's what one does when they lose the debate.  That is not how to debate though and it's not how to get things done in negotiations imo.  You called Grace a Nazi Defender and now your calling Hound Dog from AZ a Racist Enabler, which is actually the leader of the racist, which in all truth you believe my great friend DH is the drug pusher of racism and Gracie is helping the Nazis.  Monday is upon us all.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> GK mom, that was mean spirited.  D Hound is the real deal and a very kind man.  Loves all people and helps so many people of all walks of life.  Have you met him before?  I got STFU so many times on here by folks like you and I take it as a badge of honor.  Espy ignored me too and that's what one does when they lose the debate.  That is not how to debate though and it's not how to get things done in negotiations imo.  You called Grace a Nazi Defender and now your calling Hound Dog from AZ a Racist Enabler, which is actually the leader of the racist, which in all truth you believe my great friend DH is the drug pusher of racism and Gracie is helping the Nazis.  Monday is upon us all.


Elle, I am so tired of being attacked on here because I don't support racism which is a very ugly way of thinking. I am also tired of people attacking my political views when they are totally off mark and have no idea what I believe. It's also very very sad that many people on here truly don't understand  it canwhat racism is or how hurtful  it can b. Some pople on here have very little compassion for others


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Elle, I am so tired of being attacked on here because I don't support racism which is a very ugly way of thinking. I am also tired of people attacking my political views when they are totally off mark and have no idea what I believe. It's also very very sad that many people on here truly don't understand  it canwhat racism is or how hurtful  it can b. Some pople on here have very little compassion for others


So I guess I am just fighting back because it enrages me how fast people attack you if they don't like what you say. I'm realizing this is a very toxic sight and I should know better than to waste my time


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You know nothing about me. My brother and father are cops.  So STFU. You're a racist enabler, which is just as bad. You're getting ignored, so no need to respond. I won't see it


Then you, of all people, should understand there's one group of people making it about race these days and it isn't who you're pointing the finger at... including me.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Elle, I am so tired of being attacked on here because I don't support racism which is a very ugly way of thinking. I am also tired of people attacking my political views when they are totally off mark and have no idea what I believe. It's also very very sad that many people on here truly don't understand  it canwhat racism is or how hurtful  it can b. Some pople on here have very little compassion for others


Who supports racism?  Honest question.  Call out the Avatars right now and I will get to the bottom of all this because I can;t stand racism.  It makes me ill.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You know nothing about me. My brother and father are cops.  So STFU. You're a racist enabler, which is just as bad. You're getting ignored, so no need to respond. I won't see it


Which again is typical. The lefts ability to actually talk is becoming greatly diminished. Every notice virtually any policy disagreement with a leftist will end up having the person on the other side being called racist or anti-women. That happens when they cannot argue the facts. 

You either want to ban opinions/view that differ from you...or you run away putting your fingers in your ears screaming "LA LA LA I cannot hear you."


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Which again is typical. The lefts ability to actually talk is becoming greatly diminished. Every notice virtually any policy disagreement with a leftist will end up having the person on the other side being called racist or anti-women. That happens when they cannot argue the facts.
> 
> You either want to ban opinions/view that differ from you...or you run away* putting your fingers in your ears screaming "LA LA LA I cannot hear you."*


This is as easy as it gets I'm afraid.  When one speaks the truth, those who are the opposite of the truth will destroy you if they can.  Today's weapons are not rocks, so dont be fooled.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok guys, I'm going to lay it all out there because this is really bothering me and I don't even know why I care, because I don't know any of you. 

PLEASE don't attack me for this because I am very fragile right now. I am actually in tears right now as I write this. Yes I know some of you are laughing and want to call me a snowflake or something. But please don't. I recently found out my husband is very ill and is having a very very risky operation this week. Think the one place you would not want to be operated on. You can message me for details, but I don't want to give for the sake of remaining anonymous. I am going through a lot so I APOLOGIZE to anyone I may have lashed out at. It's just that people on here are so quick to attack each other and don't seem to want to learn from each other. I guess I am just as guilty, and I just snapped. 
But I will not apologize for standing up against hate. And my entire grandfather's family was wiped out in the Holocaust, except for my aunt who was hidden underground and later found through the red cross and adopted by my grandfather.  So the Nazi stuff really hit a nerve. 
I guess I am writing this in hopes that you will all be a little kinder to each other because you never know what others are going through


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to lay it all out there because this is really bothering me and I don't even know why I care, because I don't know any of you.
> 
> PLEASE don't attack me for this because I am very fragile right now. I am actually in tears right now as I write this. Yes I know some of you are laughing and want to call me a snowflake or something. But please don't. I recently found out my husband is very ill and is having a very very risky operation this week. Think the one place you would not want to be operated on. You can message me for details, but I don't want to give for the sake of remaining anonymous. I am going through a lot so I APOLOGIZE to anyone I may have lashed out at. It's just that people on here are so quick to attack each other and don't seem to want to learn from each other. I guess I am just as guilty, and I just snapped.
> But I will not apologize for standing up against hate. And my entire grandfather's family was wiped out in the Holocaust, except for my aunt who was hidden underground and later found through the red cross and adopted by my grandfather.  So the Nazi stuff really hit a nerve.
> I guess I am writing this in hopes that you will all be a little kinder to each other because you never know what others are going through


Sorry to hear about your husband.
For what it’s worth, I will be praying for  you and him and for your family.
Life can hit hard.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to lay it all out there because this is really bothering me and I don't even know why I care, because I don't know any of you.
> 
> PLEASE don't attack me for this because I am very fragile right now. I am actually in tears right now as I write this. Yes I know some of you are laughing and want to call me a snowflake or something. But please don't. I recently found out my husband is very ill and is having a very very risky operation this week. Think the one place you would not want to be operated on. You can message me for details, but I don't want to give for the sake of remaining anonymous. I am going through a lot so I APOLOGIZE to anyone I may have lashed out at. It's just that people on here are so quick to attack each other and don't seem to want to learn from each other. I guess I am just as guilty, and I just snapped.
> But I will not apologize for standing up against hate. And my entire grandfather's family was wiped out in the Holocaust, except for my aunt who was hidden underground and later found through the red cross and adopted by my grandfather.  So the Nazi stuff really hit a nerve.
> I guess I am writing this in hopes that you will all be a little kinder to each other because you never know what others are going through


Thank you for sharing your heart.  Tough times for all of us if we all shared our stories.  It's not easy to be raw.  I would go take care of your husband and stay off line.  I know DH and Grace and their not who you think they are.  I'm going to continue and please dont take anything I say moving forward personal.  I have many good friends who have lost all their savings because they took a risk and started a business and now they can't do business.  No school either for their kids.  Panic is real and so is fear.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband.
> For what it’s worth, I will be praying for  you and him and for your family.
> Life can hit hard.


Thank you.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Thank you for sharing your heart.  Tough times for all of us if we all shared our stories.  It's not easy to be raw.  I would go take care of your husband and stay off line.  I know DH and Grace and their not who you think they are.  I'm going to continue and please dont take anything I say moving forward personal.  I have many good friends who have lost all their savings because they took a risk and started a business and now they can't do business.  No school either for their kids.  Panic is real and so is fear.


Thank you. I know I should stay offline. I keep asking myself why I'm on here. I realized it's an escape


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I recently found out my husband is very ill and is having a very very risky operation this week. Think the one place you would not want to be operated on.


Well best of luck for you and him. Hope everything works out. That is a rather stressful thing...which is an understatement.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to lay it all out there because this is really bothering me and I don't even know why I care, because I don't know any of you.
> 
> PLEASE don't attack me for this because I am very fragile right now. I am actually in tears right now as I write this. Yes I know some of you are laughing and want to call me a snowflake or something. But please don't. I recently found out my husband is very ill and is having a very very risky operation this week. Think the one place you would not want to be operated on. You can message me for details, but I don't want to give for the sake of remaining anonymous. I am going through a lot so I APOLOGIZE to anyone I may have lashed out at. It's just that people on here are so quick to attack each other and don't seem to want to learn from each other. I guess I am just as guilty, and I just snapped.
> But I will not apologize for standing up against hate. And my entire grandfather's family was wiped out in the Holocaust, except for my aunt who was hidden underground and later found through the red cross and adopted by my grandfather.  So the Nazi stuff really hit a nerve.
> I guess I am writing this in hopes that you will all be a little kinder to each other because you never know what others are going through


GKmom... you understand they have the hook in you now?
Right or wrong, if Dom won't censor / cancel politically correct speech as out of bounds your own worldview is going to be just as exposed to bias via deconstructionist criticism as everyone elses. You seem smart enough to realize this is how deconstructionism critical theory works.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

Politics, Race and Religion discussions are what we really need to have without kicking each others asses first before the negotiations start.  Where? The Soccer Forum in Socal.  I told all of you Soccer is bigger than the Big Three.  I love this stuff as long as one side doesn;t cover their ears and then accuse everyone of the worst thing to be accused of in 2020.  We need the kids to play soccer now so the adults can fix all this.  BTW, when I say religion, I mean any religion you want to practice as long as you l*et the kids make their own decisions *and not force them into what you want them to be and do for you.  Let's have civil discussions to keep the *kids safe* and make sure all others with health issues are also helped and protected.  I'm all in.  Let's play ball and let's play by the rules.  This song fires me up unlike any other them song right now.  God help us!!!


----------



## tenacious (Aug 3, 2020)

tenacious said:


> GKmom... you understand they have the hook in you now?
> Right or wrong, if Dom won't censor / cancel politically correct speech as out of bounds your own worldview is going to be just as exposed to bias via deconstructionist criticism as everyone elses. You seem smart enough to realize this is how deconstructionism critical theory works.


(that should have read)
...if Dom won't censor / cancel UNPOLITICALLY correct speech...


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

tenacious said:


> GKmom... you understand they have the hook in you now?
> Right or wrong, if Dom won't censor / cancel politically correct speech as out of bounds your own worldview is going to be just as exposed to bias via deconstructionist criticism as everyone elses. You seem smart enough to realize this is how deconstructionism critical theory works.


Yes I understand, but the attacking each other is wha


tenacious said:


> GKmom... you understand they have the hook in you now?
> Right or wrong, if Dom won't censor / cancel politically correct speech as out of bounds your own worldview is going to be just as exposed to bias via deconstructionist criticism as everyone elses. You seem smart enough to realize this is how deconstructionism critical theory works.


Yes, I understand. And I still think it's wrong. It's all the personal attacks that have gotten to me.  I'm just tired of it


----------



## tenacious (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Yes, I understand. And I still think it's wrong. It's all the personal attacks that have gotten to me.  I'm just tired of it


Is it the personal attacks in an anonymous soccer forum or a bruised ego I wonder? 

I know for me, if I came on here and started calling people racists and misogynists... and then my arguments ended up being turned on me in unflattering ways, it would be my ego that would cause me pain.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm sorry, but this site is just way to toxic for me at the moment. I need positivity right now, not all of the negativity coming from all directions. Good luck to you all. I'm out


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Yes I understand, but the attacking each other is wha
> 
> Yes, I understand. And I still think it's wrong. It's all the personal attacks that have gotten to me.  I'm just tired of it


You probably have me blocked but I'll try it anyway.  First off, I'm not a religious person, so 'praying' for your husband isn't in my wheelhouse... but I do hope for the best with his surgery.  Sincerely.

Second, much of the back and forth attacks you speak of is just fodder for those of us that like to give each other shit.  It's not personal.  Frankly, it really can't be because we're basically anonymous.  And though you consider me a 'racist', consider this... and I've said this many times... I'm not for BLM as an organization because I think it's phony and sends the wrong message.  I also don't believe in making heroes of black criminals because they resisted arrest.  That endorses bad behavior.  And I think wearing BLM t-shirts is phony.  I want to see the ending of black lives being lost, but until we stop blaming cops for them, and making that the mantra, it won't stop.  Why?  Because until black people are willing to admit that they kill each other more than 90% of the time, we're putting emphasis on nosebleeds when we just took a gunshot to the femur.  That's my opinion, right or wrong, and I'm fully capable of having a respectful and articulate conversation about it with anyone here willing to reciprocate.  Same way with LGBTQXYZ.  I have gay friends and a gay family member.  They're every bit as equal, to me, until they insist on bringing attention to themselves like the bizarre gay pride photos I post.  If you want equality, be equal.  Don't go out of your way to offend people and shock people.  How stupid is that?  

Anyway, last thought... I don't think anyone is promoting racism.  Nobody is supporting Nazis.  We support free speech and the ability to disagree, debate and argue about them.


----------



## gkmom (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You probably have me blocked but I'll try it anyway.  First off, I'm not a religious person, so 'praying' for your husband isn't in my wheelhouse... but I do hope for the best with his surgery.  Sincerely.
> 
> Second, much of the back and forth attacks you speak of is just fodder for those of us that like to give each other shit.  It's not personal.  Frankly, it really can't be because we're basically anonymous.  And though you consider me a 'racist', consider this... and I've said this many times... I'm not for BLM as an organization because I think it's phony and sends the wrong message.  I also don't believe in making heroes of black criminals because they resisted arrest.  That endorses bad behavior.  And I think wearing BLM t-shirts is phony.  I want to see the ending of black lives being lost, but until we stop blaming cops for them, and making that the mantra, it won't stop.  Why?  Because until black people are willing to admit that they kill each other more than 90% of the time, we're putting emphasis on nosebleeds when we just took a gunshot to the femur.  That's my opinion, right or wrong, and I'm fully capable of having a respectful and articulate conversation about it with anyone here willing to reciprocate.  Same way with LGBTQXYZ.  I have gay friends and a gay family member.  They're every bit as equal, to me, until they insist on bringing attention to themselves like the bizarre gay pride photos I post.  If you want equality, be equal.  Don't go out of your way to offend people and shock people.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Anyway, last thought... I don't think anyone is promoting racism.  Nobody is supporting Nazis.  We support free speech and the ability to disagree, debate and argue about them.


I do not have you blocked, and I know I said I'm out, but I want to respond because you took the time to respond to me. First of all, thank you for the well wishes for my husband. I don't agree with all of your political views as you don't agree with mine. We should just be able to agree to disagree or maybe even learn from each other and leave it as that. For what it's worth I believe black lives matter ALSO, and we should not defund the police, they are not all bad and we need them. I bet many on here didn't think someone could believe in one without the other.I do know that a lot of it is back and forth, and banter between each other. However, there ARE a lot of personal attacks when someone doesn't like your opinion. For me the line was drawn with "bitch slap" and "do that bitch" Also,  Tyrone was extremely offensive, and a line drawn. If I don't have areas where I draw the line for myself  then I  feel as I am not respecting myself. Hope that makes sense


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I do not have you blocked, and I know I said I'm out, but I want to respond because you took the time to respond to me. First of all, thank you for the well wishes for my husband. I don't agree with all of your political views as you don't agree with mine. We should just be able to agree to disagree or maybe even learn from each other and leave it as that. For what it's worth I believe black lives matter ALSO, and we should not defund the police, they are not all bad and we need them. I bet many on here didn't think someone could believe in one without the other.I do know that a lot of it is back and forth, and banter between each other. However, there ARE a lot of personal attacks when someone doesn't like your opinion. For me the line was drawn with "bitch slap" and "do that bitch" Also,  Tyrone was extremely offensive, and a line drawn. If I don't have areas where I draw the line for myself  then I  feel as I am not respecting myself. Hope that makes sense


*You are either " In " or you are " Out ".....make up your mind.....*

*And stop throwing hot coffee on people that you disagree with ....just look at *
*your significant others nose...*


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You probably have me blocked but I'll try it anyway.  First off, I'm not a religious person, so 'praying' for your husband isn't in my wheelhouse... but I do hope for the best with his surgery.  Sincerely.
> 
> Second, much of the back and forth attacks you speak of is just fodder for those of us that like to give each other shit.  It's not personal.  Frankly, it really can't be because we're basically anonymous.  And though you consider me a 'racist', consider this... and I've said this many times... I'm not for BLM as an organization because I think it's phony and sends the wrong message.  I also don't believe in making heroes of black criminals because they resisted arrest.  That endorses bad behavior.  And I think wearing BLM t-shirts is phony.  I want to see the ending of black lives being lost, but until we stop blaming cops for them, and making that the mantra, it won't stop.  Why?  Because until black people are willing to admit that they kill each other more than 90% of the time, we're putting emphasis on nosebleeds when we just took a gunshot to the femur.  That's my opinion, right or wrong, and I'm fully capable of having a respectful and articulate conversation about it with anyone here willing to reciprocate.  Same way with LGBTQXYZ.  I have gay friends and a gay family member.  They're every bit as equal, to me, until they insist on bringing attention to themselves like the bizarre gay pride photos I post.  If you want equality, be equal.  Don't go out of your way to offend people and shock people.  How stupid is that?
> 
> Anyway, last thought... I don't think anyone is promoting racism.  Nobody is supporting Nazis.  We support free speech and the ability to disagree, debate and argue about them.


Didn't block you for some reason. But blocked me. 

Ah that is life I guess. 

Anybody know where I can find a good soccer forum?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Didn't block you for some reason. But blocked me.
> 
> Ah that is life I guess.
> 
> Anybody know where I can find a good soccer forum?


Enabler is the worse thing someone can call me.  Talk about weak!!!  I actually had a big time Doc tell me that's my problem with my dd.  Always interfering when the monster peeaks his evil head out.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are either " In " or you are " Out ".....make up your mind.....*
> 
> *And stop throwing hot coffee on people that you disagree with ....just look at *
> *your significant others nose...*


What an asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to lay it all out there because this is really bothering me and I don't even know why I care, because I don't know any of you.
> 
> PLEASE don't attack me for this because I am very fragile right now. I am actually in tears right now as I write this. Yes I know some of you are laughing and want to call me a snowflake or something. But please don't. I recently found out my husband is very ill and is having a very very risky operation this week. Think the one place you would not want to be operated on. You can message me for details, but I don't want to give for the sake of remaining anonymous. I am going through a lot so I APOLOGIZE to anyone I may have lashed out at. It's just that people on here are so quick to attack each other and don't seem to want to learn from each other. I guess I am just as guilty, and I just snapped.
> But I will not apologize for standing up against hate. And my entire grandfather's family was wiped out in the Holocaust, except for my aunt who was hidden underground and later found through the red cross and adopted by my grandfather.  So the Nazi stuff really hit a nerve.
> I guess I am writing this in hopes that you will all be a little kinder to each other because you never know what others are going through





gkmom said:


> I'm sorry, but this site is just way to toxic for me at the moment. I need positivity right now, not all of the negativity coming from all directions. Good luck to you all. I'm out


gkmom wishing and praying only good for your husband, you and your family...
You are wise in your decision to give the site a break, but do come back & join the fray when it's appropriate.
All the best to you and yours.


----------



## Fact (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Which again is typical. The lefts ability to actually talk is becoming greatly diminished. Every notice virtually any policy disagreement with a leftist will end up having the person on the other side being called racist or anti-women. That happens when they cannot argue the facts.
> 
> You either want to ban opinions/view that differ from you...or you run away putting your fingers in your ears screaming "LA LA LA I cannot hear you."


You forgot “or a facist.”


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

Fact said:


> You forgot “or a facist.”


True. Very hard to keep up. 

I used to joke with my friends. I cannot wait for HC to get elected so I can stop being called a racist and start being called a misogynist.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The people you claim are racists are not. You just live in a PC world where facts about for instance police killings that do not match the rhetoric of the leftists groups like blm are called racist.


There are no racists posting here?  Quick, somebody call Dominic and say "Never mind" in an Emily Latella voice.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Which again is typical. The lefts ability to actually talk is becoming greatly diminished. Every notice virtually any policy disagreement with a leftist will end up having the person on the other side being called racist or anti-women. That happens when they cannot argue the facts.
> 
> You either want to ban opinions/view that differ from you...or you run away putting your fingers in your ears screaming "LA LA LA I cannot hear you."


Typicalist.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Which again is typical. The lefts ability to actually talk is becoming greatly diminished. Every notice virtually any policy disagreement with a leftist will end up having the person on the other side being called racist or anti-women. That happens when they cannot argue the facts.
> 
> You either want to ban opinions/view that differ from you...or you run away putting your fingers in your ears screaming "LA LA LA I cannot hear you."


I don't want to ban those opinions, but I will characterize them for what they are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> There are no racists posting here?  Quick, somebody call Dominic and say "Never mind" in an Emily Latella voice.


This is what hound wrote.  "The people you claim are racists are not."  What part of that can't you comprehend?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't want to ban those opinions, but I will characterize them for what they are.


Hey, Ebola, I have a question for you.  Webster defines "racism" as the following:  discrimination based on the belief that some races are by nature superior."  Can you remind me who thinks they're superior enough to graffiti over lines painted on our streets that serve the sole purpose of keeping all drivers safe?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't want to ban those opinions, but I will characterize them for what I think they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> You know nothing about me. My brother and father are cops.  So STFU. You're a racist enabler, which is just as bad. You're getting ignored, so no need to respond. I won't see it


You tell em Sheila.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

tenacious said:


> GKmom... you understand they have the hook in you now?
> Right or wrong, if Dom won't censor / cancel politically correct speech as out of bounds your own worldview is going to be just as exposed to bias via deconstructionist criticism as everyone elses. You seem smart enough to realize this is how deconstructionism critical theory works.


You are a fucking idiot, leave her alone, you just can’t handle right and left getting along, you pedo defender.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

tenacious said:


> (that should have read)
> ...if Dom won't censor / cancel UNPOLITICALLY correct speech...


Brown Shirt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

gkmom said:


> For what it's worth I believe black lives matter ALSO, and we should not defund the police, they are not all bad and we need them.


This is the kind of post that puts a target on your back.
“they are not all bad” 
Just most of them? 
See where it goes bad?
Good luck with your husband,


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a fucking idiot, leave her alone, you just can’t handle right and left getting along, you pedo defender.


Still in here bullying soccer mom's and middle aged women, eh Brokeback?
But then again, you're the type of guy who names himself after a convicted felon like that dirt bag Joe Arpaio. Which as I'm sure Outlaw will tell you- automatically makes you a loser before you even typed a single word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Still in here bullying soccer mom's and middle aged women, eh Brokeback?
> But then again, you're the type of guy who names himself after a convicted felon like that dirt bag Joe Arpaio. Which as I'm sure Outlaw will tell you- automatically makes you a loser before you even typed a single word.


Which one are you?
I will go with middle aged woman.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one are you?
> I will go with middle aged woman.


Oh snap, what a zinger you hit me with there son!

Hey Outlaw, when it comes to the black community you spend a lot of time talking about how they hero worship criminals... yet somehow I already know you're not going to hold Sheriff Joe to the same standard. Do you see the double standard there? Whether we want to call it racism, hypocrisy, bias... thats where I agree with BLM there is a problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Oh snap, what a zinger you hit me with there son!
> 
> Hey Outlaw, when it comes to the black community you spend a lot of time talking about how they hero worship criminals... yet somehow I already know you're not going to hold Sheriff Joe to the same standard. Do you see the double standard there? Whether we want to call it racism, hypocrisy, bias... thats where I agree with BLM there is a problem.


1.  I don't tell people what to write.  Like John McCain... He started a fight with Trump and lost.  That doesn't make him a victim.
2.  Joe Arpaio treats convicts the way they need to be treated.  They serve ZERO productive purpose in our society.  And Joe isn't a felon.
3.  When you glorify criminals and make heroes out of hood rats like George Floyd and Rayshard Brooks, nobody respects you.  Period.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 1.  I don't tell people what to write.  Like John McCain... He started a fight with Trump and lost.  That doesn't make him a victim.
> 2.  Joe Arpaio treats convicts the way they need to be treated.  They serve ZERO productive purpose in our society.  And Joe isn't a felon.
> 3.  When you glorify criminals and make heroes out of hood rats like George Floyd and Rayshard Brooks, nobody respects you.  Period.


Ahh right, it's all George Floyds fault...
Joe Arpaio was convicted fairly in a court of law by a jury of his peers for abusing prisoners under his charge so he could get his face on Fox News. If Trump hadn't pardoned him, he'd be sitting in jail today. Which sounds a lot worse to me then a crime like trying to pass a fake the $20 check that got George Floyd added to your list.

You know, it's funny to me how the people who spend the most huffing and puffing about everyone else being hypocrites... never apply the same level of criticisms to themselves.  Outlaw, Joe, BLM... 'nobodies right when every bodies wrong.'


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right, it's all George Floyds fault...
> Joe Arpaio was convicted fairly in a court of law by a jury of his peers for abusing prisoners under his charge so he could get his face on Fox News. If Trump hadn't pardoned him, he'd be sitting in jail today. Which sounds a lot worse to me then a crime like trying to pass a fake the $20 check that got George Floyd added to your list.
> 
> You know, it's funny to me how the people who spend the most huffing and puffing about everyone else being hypocrites... never apply the same level of criticisms to themselves.  Outlaw, Joe, BLM... 'nobodies right when every bodies wrong.'


FYI....
Arpaio was convicted of contempt of court...same thing Bill Clinton was convicted of....


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> FYI....
> Arpaio was convicted of contempt of court...same thing Bill Clinton was convicted of....


Lion I'm not even going to bother to ask you what you think of the Joe Arpaio handle. I can guess where you'll shake out on this one.

Yeah... old slick Willy and his wife are held in such high regard. Give me a break. Funny how it's always somebodies else's fault.  But, but... Clinton.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... old slick Willy and his wife are held in such high regard. Give me a break.
> 
> Funny how it's always somebodies else's fault.  But, but... Clinton.


What's funny is the hypocritical horseshit you try to sell.
Who blamed anybody else? Who blamed Hillary?
Facts are facts.
Fact is Arpaio wouldn't still be sitting in jail for a misdemeanor


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What's funny is the hypocritical horseshit you try to sell.
> Who blamed anybody else? Who blamed Hillary?


I try an sell. hah  All I've done is ask if the problem with the black community is that they worship felons like Outlaw keeps posting... how come we see the same thing in conservative circles and there doesn't seem to be much negative effect? Just look how much respect you have for joe here on a youth soccer website.

Basically is Outlaw a hypocrite or not. I'm guess because this has turned into a talk about the Clintons that you're going to say no, but somehow you can't explain why?


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Didn't block you for some reason. But blocked me.
> 
> Ah that is life I guess.
> 
> Anybody know where I can find a good soccer forum?


*Right here.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I try an sell. hah  All I've done is ask if the problem with the black community is that they worship felons like Outlaw keeps posting... how come we see the same thing in conservative circles and there doesn't seem to be much negative effect? Just look how much respect you have for joe here on a youth soccer website.
> 
> Basically is Outlaw a hypocrite or not. I'm guess because this has turned into a talk about the Clintons that you're going to say no, but somehow you can't explain why?



*Tiny " T ".....can you spell hypocrite..?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> No. But I do know that even if I was wearing flip flops I'd be able to kick your ass.  What do you think about that?


*Hey Tiny " T "....when you resort to comments like the above..
You've spent your ammo....and be careful what you say you're " able " to do...*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Tiny " T "....when you resort to comments like the above..
> You've spent your ammo....and be careful what you say you're " able " to do...*


Honestly what I was thinking was one of GKmoms comments was that she was offended that Joe had talked about slapping to her. And I had thought it was easy enough to delete to post in order to make the atmosphere more inclusive. Honestly I'd never thought before about the context others might take such comments in and have grown.

With the benefit of hindsight, sometimes I make mistakes and I self-correct. What do you do no?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I try an sell. hah  All I've done is ask if the problem with the black community is that they worship felons like Outlaw keeps posting... how come we see the same thing in conservative circles and there doesn't seem to be much negative effect? Just look how much respect you have for joe here on a youth soccer website.
> 
> Basically is Outlaw a hypocrite or not. I'm guess because this has turned into a talk about the Clintons that you're going to say no, but somehow you can't explain why?


You brought Arpaio into the conversation...I brought Clinton in to compare what each was convicted of. 
How much respect for joe? If it makes you feel any better, I respect you as much as the next guy t.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You brought Arpaio into the conversation...I brought Clinton in to compare what each was convicted of.
> How much respect for joe? If it makes you feel any better, I respect you as much as the next guy t.


Arpaio, Roger Stone, Flynn. I can go on, but thing you can smell what I'm standing it...
Or to go back to what I said before- if Outlaws criticism on how the black community was their embrace of culture of crime, then I'm interested in understanding his thoughts if we apply the same criticism to the Trump administration? Or to Sheriff Joe? Of to Michael Flynn? Or to Michael Cohen? Etc. Etc. Etc. 

I'm not calling him a bad guy.  But folks who make a big deal of other peoples hypocrisy maybe should at least try to not be hypocrites themselves.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly what I was thinking was one of GKmoms comments was that she was offended that Joe had talked about slapping to her. And I had thought it was easy enough to delete to post in order to make the atmosphere more inclusive. Honestly I'd never thought before about the context others might take such comments in and have grown.
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight, sometimes I make mistakes and I self-correct. What do you do no?


*Respond as I did....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Arpaio, Roger Stone, Flynn. I can go on, but thing you can smell what I'm standing it...
> Or to go back to what I said before- if Outlaws criticism on how the black community was their embrace of culture of crime, then I'm interested in understanding his thoughts if we apply the same criticism to the Trump administration? Or to Sheriff Joe? Of to Michael Flynn? Or to Michael Cohen? Etc. Etc. Etc.
> 
> I'm not calling him a bad guy.  But folks who make a big deal of other peoples hypocrisy maybe should at least try to not be hypocrites themselves.


*Whew.....Tiny " T "....restructure your thoughts....*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Respond as I did....*


You make a mistake and then go on the attack. Sounds about right...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Whew.....Tiny " T "....restructure your thoughts....*


Restructure? If Lion wanted to argue about Sheriff Joe not being a felon, there were plenty more felons I can find doing quite well on the conservative speaking circle. It's not just black kids who get excited listening to criminals.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Arpaio, Roger Stone, Flynn. I can go on, but thing you can smell what I'm standing it...
> Or to go back to what I said before- if Outlaws criticism on how the black community was their embrace of culture of crime, then I'm interested in understanding his thoughts if we apply the same criticism to the Trump administration? Or to Sheriff Joe? Of to Michael Flynn? Or to Michael Cohen? Etc. Etc. Etc.
> 
> I'm not calling him a bad guy.  But folks who make a big deal of other peoples hypocrisy maybe should at least try to not be hypocrites themselves.


God damn... let me re-write that so it's more coherent.

Arpaio, Roger Stone, Flynn. I can go on, but think you can smell what I'm standing in...
Or to go back to what I said before- if Outlaws criticism on how the black communities misfortunes were a result of their embrace of a culture of crime; then I'm interested in understanding his thoughts if we apply the same criticism to the Trump administration? Or to Sheriff Joe? Of to Michael Flynn? Or to Michael Cohen? Etc. Etc. Etc.

I'm not calling him a bad guy.  But folks who make a big deal of other peoples hypocrisy maybe should at least try to not be hypocrites themselves.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right, it's all George Floyds fault...
> Joe Arpaio was convicted fairly in a court of law by a jury of his peers for abusing prisoners under his charge so he could get his face on Fox News. If Trump hadn't pardoned him, he'd be sitting in jail today. Which sounds a lot worse to me then a crime like trying to pass a fake the $20 check that got George Floyd added to your list.
> 
> You know, it's funny to me how the people who spend the most huffing and puffing about everyone else being hypocrites... never apply the same level of criticisms to themselves.  Outlaw, Joe, BLM... 'nobodies right when every bodies wrong.'


It was George's fault.  Have you seen the new video just out?  If George wasn't a lifelong criminal and drug addict, he'd be alive.  It wasn't just the felony for passing counterfeit money, it was driving while intoxicated, putting a gun to the belly of a pregnant woman while his buddies robbed her, etc.  He was a piece of shit.  He argued and resisted arrest from the get go.  HE determined his fate... just like all the rest.

Don't cry to me about Presidential pardons.  I don't support them, but Arpaio treats criminals the way they deserve to be treated... including the illegal aliens he was "racist" for arresting.

Apply what criticisms?  I've never driven with 6 different drugs in my system.  I've never committed armed robbery.  I've never passed counterfeit money.  WTF are you talking about?  Why can't black people ever accept responsibility for anything?  Why are their criminal actions always somebody else's fault?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I try an sell. hah  All I've done is ask if the problem with the black community is that they worship felons like Outlaw keeps posting... how come we see the same thing in conservative circles and there doesn't seem to be much negative effect? Just look how much respect you have for joe here on a youth soccer website.
> 
> Basically is Outlaw a hypocrite or not. I'm guess because this has turned into a talk about the Clintons that you're going to say no, but somehow you can't explain why?


Let me clear this up for you:  George Floyd, Rayshard Brooks, Stephon Clark, Terence Crutcher, Walter Scott, Alton Sterling, Sam DuBose, Eric Garner, John Crawford, Freddie Gray, Tamir Rice, Michael Brown, etc... All died being criminals.  Yet the black community makes them heroes because they were dealt with by cops.  Well, cops are responsible for less than 10% of all black deaths and these fools were all criminals or behaving in a criminal manner.

You tell me who was innocent.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Restructure? If Lion wanted to argue about Sheriff Joe not being a felon, there were plenty more felons I can find doing quite well on the conservative speaking circle. It's not just black kids who get excited listening to criminals.


Listening to it and reenacting it are 2 different things.  Just ask Tamir Rice.  Well, you can't now, but...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly what I was thinking was one of GKmoms comments was that she was offended that Joe had talked about slapping to her. And I had thought it was easy enough to delete to post in order to make the atmosphere more inclusive. Honestly I'd never thought before about the context others might take such comments in and have grown.
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight, sometimes I make mistakes and I self-correct. What do you do no?


I asked her to go make me a sandwich.  Should I apologize?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right, it's all George Floyds fault...
> Joe Arpaio was convicted fairly in a court of law by a jury of his peers for abusing prisoners under his charge so he could get his face on Fox News. If Trump hadn't pardoned him, he'd be sitting in jail today. Which sounds a lot worse to me then a crime like trying to pass a fake the $20 check that got George Floyd added to your list.
> 
> You know, it's funny to me how the people who spend the most huffing and puffing about everyone else being hypocrites... never apply the same level of criticisms to themselves.  Outlaw, Joe, BLM... 'nobodies right when every bodies wrong.'


Nothing “fairly” about Obama and holder.
Gun running white bastards.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, there goes the neighborHOOD.









						Three reportedly shot at Beverly Hills party with ‘hundreds’ thrown for NFL player
					

One person was killed and two others critically wounded when gunfire erupted during a party held for an NFL player at a Beverly Hills mansion, according to reports. The LAPD received a call ab…




					nypost.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Restructure? If Lion wanted to argue about Sheriff Joe not being a felon, there were plenty more felons I can find doing quite well on the conservative speaking circle. It's not just black kids who get excited listening to criminals.


Argue...I wasn't arguing.
How does one argue fact?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly what I was thinking was one of GKmoms comments was that she was offended that Joe had talked about slapping to her. And I had thought it was easy enough to delete to post in order to make the atmosphere more inclusive. Honestly I'd never thought before about the context others might take such comments in and have grown.
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight, sometimes I make mistakes and I self-correct. What do you do no?


So you want me to treat women differently than men?
Pretty sexist if you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Still in here bullying soccer mom's and middle aged women, eh Brokeback?
> But then again, you're the type of guy who names himself after a convicted felon like that dirt bag Joe Arpaio. Which as I'm sure Outlaw will tell you- automatically makes you a loser before you even typed a single word.


Arpaio is an American Hero.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Arpaio is an American Hero.


He's a convicted criminal like many others who associate with trump.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 4, 2020)

Not a whole lot of American Heroes get the DOJ to file suit against them, much less settle the suit. Also not a lot of American Heroes get found guilty of criminal contempt of court. Also not a lot of American Heroes get absolutely destroyed in a primary election.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Not a whole lot of American Heroes get the DOJ to file suit against them, much less settle the suit. Also not a lot of American Heroes get found guilty of criminal contempt of court. Also not a lot of American Heroes get absolutely destroyed in a primary election.


Clinton was the exception....


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

tenacious said:


> You make a mistake and then go on the attack. Sounds about right...


*"* Sounds about right* "

Yeah.....Your mistake, and I Responded with equal force...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a convicted criminal like many others who associate with trump.


Wuz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Not a whole lot of American Heroes get the DOJ to file suit against them, much less settle the suit. Also not a lot of American Heroes get found guilty of criminal contempt of court. Also not a lot of American Heroes get absolutely destroyed in a primary election.


You must be an illegal.
Anyone that holder and the Kenyan prosecuted shouldn’t be kept in jail.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must be an illegal.
> Anyone that holder and the Kenyan prosecuted shouldn’t be kept in jail.


Innocent victims like Sulaiman Abu Ghaith (Osama bin Laden's spokesman); Ahmed Ghailani (a conspirator in the 1998 East Africa bombings); and Abu Hamza (an al-Qaeda operative).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Innocent victims like Sulaiman Abu Ghaith (Osama bin Laden's spokesman); Ahmed Ghailani (a conspirator in the 1998 East Africa bombings); and Abu Hamza (an al-Qaeda operative).


Obama put a Muslim in jail?


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

*Why would a " suspected " misogynist/racist start this thread.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

What's the big deal with microgymnasts ?


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

*Confused Democrat Microgymnants...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't even know where to post this... but it's for you, aclu.  I call it... "2 ladies and a sausage."









						'Glee' Star Kevin McHale Accidentally Gave His Boyfriend Salmonella From Undercooking Chicken Sausage
					

This is why everyone needs a meat thermometer!




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wuz


Still convicted that will never go away.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't even know where to post this... but it's for you, aclu.  I call it... "2 ladies and a sausage."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's your fetish/obsession/jealousy again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still convicted that will never go away.


Can't afford punctuation?  Hopefully, during your absence, you were out seeking employment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Can't afford punctuation?  Hopefully, during your absence, you were out seeking employment.


Oh look the grammar police meets the nosy in everyones business mr. judgemental guy! LOL!


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your fetish/obsession/jealousy again.


*Projecting you are once again....your midnight obsession with a fetish brings to*
*light your on going jealousy......There There....it's Ok..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Can't afford punctuation?  Hopefully, during your absence, you were out seeking employment.





Lion Eyes said:


> If all you got is spelling, you've already lost the argument...something you gotta be used to...


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

*Bob the Slob....get a job......and quit twistin yur knob..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still convicted that will never go away.


Wut won’t go away?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wut won’t go away?


So your boy lost again I see. Convicted criminal and a loser. Just like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So your boy lost again I see. Convicted criminal and a loser. Just like you.


Do you know where your wife is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

You know what really pissed me off?
Going on a walk this am in north OC and all I saw were a bunch of fat illegals walking too, what’s this world coming to?
We need sheriff Joe in Ca.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what really pissed me off?
> Going on a walk this am in north OC and all I saw were a bunch of fat illegals walking too, what’s this world coming to?
> We need sheriff Joe in Ca.


Racist fascist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what really pissed me off?
> Going on a walk this am in north OC and all I saw were a bunch of fat illegals walking too, what’s this world coming to?
> We need sheriff Joe in Ca.


Psychologically there are two things people do to rationalize things they fear and/or don't understand. They become angry or they attempt to belittle/make fun of that thing. That's why trumpies are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what really pissed me off?
> Going on a walk this am in north OC and all I saw were a bunch of fat illegals walking too, what’s this world coming to?
> We need sheriff Joe in Ca.


Like, do you wake up and think "hey, today's a good idea to piss a bunch of people off"? How bitter and cynical do you really need to be on a Sunday morning? Guessing you don't go to church and if you do you're one of the ones that the pastor uses for donations only because lord knows you aren't going to be saved from whatever hatred is in your heart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Racist fascist.


What’d I say?
What race?
I can’t be pissed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Like, do you wake up and think "hey, today's a good idea to piss a bunch of people off"? How bitter and cynical do you really need to be on a Sunday morning? Guessing you don't go to church and if you do you're one of the ones that the pastor uses for donations only because lord knows you aren't going to be saved from whatever hatred is in your heart.


Hey, just want these fucking illegal invaders to be held accountable to the same laws that I am, too much to ask?
Law and order.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Psychologically there are two things people do to rationalize things they fear and/or don't understand. They become angry or they attempt to belittle/make fun of that thing. That's why trumpies are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything.


Do you know where your wife is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Like, do you wake up and think "hey, today's a good idea to piss a bunch of people off"? How bitter and cynical do you really need to be on a Sunday morning? Guessing you don't go to church and if you do you're one of the ones that the pastor uses for donations only because lord knows you aren't going to be saved from whatever hatred is in your heart.


What would you do with the illegal problem if you were running things?
The ones that are here and the ones that are going to break the law to get here.
Who should pay for them?
What about their families that are allowed in after laws were broken?
What would you do about the border?
Don’t forget about our national debt.

Just a few things to think about before passing judgement on someone you have never met.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:
			
		

> Going on a walk this am in north OC and all I saw were a bunch of fat illegals walking too, what’s this world coming to?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a few things to think about before passing judgement on someone you have never met.


Buddy, you're so close to getting it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Buddy, you're so close to getting it...


So.......?
Kinda what I thought you might say, all you libs love to complain but offer no ideas.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kinda what I thought you might say, all you libs love to complain but offer no ideas.


So you know you're a hypocrite. Got it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Psychologically there are two things people do to rationalize things they fear and/or don't understand. They become angry or they attempt to belittle/make fun of that thing. That's why trumpies are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything.


Then there are fuck ups like you that categorize and attempt to justify their fears and lack of comprehension and understanding. In your anger and ignorance, you're guilty of the very thing you accuse others of.....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’d I say?
> What race?
> I can’t be pissed?


1.  Fat.  Even though fat people cause all of us to pay higher healthcare rates... we're supposed to still like them.
2.  Illegals.  Low IQ people assume "illegal" refers to Mexicans, which is normally does, but you're racist because Husky Pu is a dummy.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then there are fuck ups like you that categorize and attempt to justify their fears and lack of comprehension and understanding. In your anger and ignorance, you're guilty of the very thing you accuse others of.....


q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


I got your q.e.d. hanging....
I don't categorize Daffy as all you Democrats or as an ignorant lefty or as an antifa sympathizer... 
He's an individual, his ignorance and hypocrisy have nothing to do with party affiliation, religious beliefs, sexual preference, or what he does for a living. 
Same with you Magoo, you're not a dipstick because of your party affiliation or lack of or your attempts at pigeon holing folks.
You've worked hard at being a hardheaded curmudgeon, and you've succeed. Congrats!

.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got your q.e.d. hanging....
> I don't categorize Daffy as all you Democrats or as an ignorant lefty or as an antifa sympathizer...
> He's an individual, his ignorance and hypocrisy have nothing to do with party affiliation, religious beliefs, sexual preference, or what he does for a living.
> Same with you Magoo, you're not a dipstick because of your party affiliation or lack of or your attempts at pigeon holing folks.
> ...


q.e.d. => quod erat demonstrandum => that which was to be demonstrated

In response to a post suggesting that certain posters become angry when confronted with uncomfortable facts, you responded with "Then there are fuck up like you...".

q.e.d.

(the rest of your post renders the proof obvious by inspection)


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 351070, member: 1707"

Racist fascist.
*You just described the CRIMINAL DEMOCRAT PARTY...!*

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 351072, member: 1707"

Psychologically there are two things people do to rationalize things 
they fear and/or don't understand.
*Two key points the CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS push....*
*A. They promote fear to hide their criminal ways.*
*B. They don't provide " Understanding ", by constantly LYING to the public....*

They become angry or they attempt to belittle/make fun of that thing. 
*Gee....The President provided a solution on Friday because the CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS*
*want misery, and what do they do ......belittle and make fun of the solution he*
*provided in the absence of there willful nonattendance to a problem... *

That's why trumpies are constantly mad and make crude 
jokes about just about everything.
*Literally a circle jerk within your own post here.....
You're a very unsatisfied Sad " Little " man...
# Information101....*

[/QUOTE]


*Seek professional help immediately.....preferably a female doctor.  






*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> q.e.d. => quod erat demonstrandum => that which was to be demonstrated
> 
> In response to a post suggesting that certain posters become angry when confronted with uncomfortable facts, you responded with "Then there are fuck up like you...".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the qed lesson professor....geezuss you're wanker.
Hypocritical fucks ups...that is exactly what ratboy is...
You prove my point regarding curmudgeon almost daily...
Fuck wads like ratboy are certainly deserving of anger, but not because he's Democrat.
You mistake anger for pity when it comes to curmudgeons


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks for the qed lesson professor....geezuss you're wanker.
> Hypocritical fucks ups...that is exactly what ratboy is...
> You prove my point regarding curmudgeon almost daily...
> Fuck wads like ratboy are certainly deserving of anger, but not because he's Democrat.
> You mistake anger for pity when it comes to curmudgeons


Sorry I can't respond in depth now - it's time to get hooked up to my curmudgeons anonymous zoom meeting.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

LMAO!  I mean, just... LMAO!









						Man says he wasn’t allowed into an Arkansas casino because ‘men do not carry purses’
					

The casino has since apologized.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So you know you're a hypocrite. Got it.


Still the complainer huh?


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So you know you're a hypocrite. Got it.


*Def:*
*Hypocrite.*
*See Knotonherfacewillie.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then there are fuck ups like you that categorize and attempt to justify their fears and lack of comprehension and understanding. In your anger and ignorance, you're guilty of the very thing you accuse others of.....


Show me where that is so we all know it’s not just you babbling self projections.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where that is so we all know it’s not just you babbling self projections.



*Well slow on the draw Husky Poop.....*
*
We have 9,725 selections from you to choose from....You have any *
*particular grouping we should start with...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Well slow on the draw Husky Poop.....*
> 
> *We have 9,725 selections from you to choose from....You have any *
> *particular grouping we should start with...?*


The one that validates the hypothesis.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The one that validates the hypothesis.


*Every one from 1 - 9,725 plus the one above and a few more....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Every one from 1 - 9,725 plus the one above and a few more....*


Then showing one should be easy.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

One of loser joe's friends?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295151461001658368


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

espola said:


> One of loser joe's friends?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295151461001658368


WTF? That took some control to not punch that Karen!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

espola said:


> One of loser joe's friends?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295151461001658368


What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF? That took some control to not punch that Karen!


Too Funny.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF? That took some control to not punch that Karen!


*WTF...is right.*
*
You're an IDIOT.
*
*She's a LIBERAL studying Criminal Justice at SFSU...!
Now take that finger with Karen written on it out of your ass.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *WTF...is right.*
> *
> You're an IDIOT.
> *
> ...


And? You act as if your classifiers indicate some kind of absolute, that and I don’t believe  you.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Aug 18, 2020)

Seems like this thread is a great example of Saul Alinsky's Rules' for Radicals.

"Accuse your opponent of what you are doing, to create confusion and to inculcate voters against evidence of your own guilt"  

The Left has single out and labeled all White Conservatives as racist. White privilege. Old White Men, etc, etc, etc. This racism is no different than any other.

Have a great day!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where that is so we all know it’s not just you babbling self projections.


Categorizing, attempting to justify your fears...you ignorant piece of fodder.
You posted this you fuck up, typical horse shit oozing from your posts.

*"That's why trumpies are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything."*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Categorizing, attempting to justify your fears...you ignorant piece of fodder.
> You posted this you fuck up, typical horse shit oozing from your posts.
> 
> *"That's why trumpies are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything."*


And? You ain’t a good splainer. You are afraid and ignorant, that you put on display with your every post. You claim to detest trump yet back his every play. So you are also a hypocrite. Enjoy all that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You act as if your classifiers indicate some kind of absolute, that and I don’t believe  you.


*Huh.....?*
*
Stop scraping gum off of the park benches and clarify that garbage.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Huh.....?*
> *
> Stop scraping gum off of the park benches and clarify that garbage.*


You really are a loser.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a loser.


*Nah.....it's hurts when you're caught doesn't it.....
How about just tell the TRUTH....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You ain’t a good splainer. You are afraid and ignorant, that you put on display with your every post. You claim to detest trump yet back his every play. So you are also a hypocrite. Enjoy all that.


Comprehension once again rears it's ugly head and bites your's  off...
You categorize anyone who you disagree with as trumpies or racists or gun nuts or nazi's or....
I've NEVER said something as ignorant as  *"That's why biden backers are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything."*
I have on many occasions pointed out your ignorant hypocrisy , your inability to think as an individual along with your inability to comprehend the oblivious, throw in some sarcasm and you're generally left dumbfounded...
Run along now Daffy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Comprehension once again rears it's ugly head and bites your's  off...
> You categorize anyone who you disagree with as trumpies or racists or gun nuts or nazi's or....
> I've NEVER said something as ignorant as  *"That's why biden backers are constantly mad and make crude jokes about just about everything."*
> I have on many occasions pointed out your ignorant hypocrisy , your inability to think as an individual along with your inability to comprehend the oblivious, throw in some sarcasm and you're generally left dumbfounded...
> Run along now Daffy...


You claim many things, yet you’ve never shown any hypocrisy, error or mid-statement just your ignorance, frustration and mr magoo style bumbling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You claim many things, yet you’ve never shown any hypocrisy, error or mid-statement just your ignorance, frustration and mr magoo style bumbling.


Mr. Magoo....? Let's see, where have we heard that before...?  Another bit of original thinking on your part? What a fucking douche bag


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You claim many things, yet you’ve never shown any hypocrisy, error or mid-statement just your ignorance, frustration and mr magoo style bumbling.



*I've noticed you are displaying the same mental aquity patterns as you idol*
*" Sniffin Joe Biden "....
You need to at least proof read your rather weak material before tapping the*
*" Post reply " tab......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mr. Magoo....? Let's see, where have we heard that before...?  Another bit of original thinking on your part? What a fucking douche bag


We hear it when you project it. E is stable, you are the loose canon that gets shutdown on a consistent basis. You are lost most of the time answering questions never asked, claiming independence from trump while parroting his propaganda in the same post and just being a clueless grumpy curmudgeon accusing others of that which you do, mr. magoo!


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We hear it when you project it. E is stable, you are the loose canon that gets shutdown on a consistent basis. You are lost most of the time answering questions never asked, claiming independence from trump while parroting his propaganda in the same post and just being a clueless grumpy curmudgeon accusing others of that which you do, mr. magoo!


I get what you are doing and it seems to be working, but I was just getting used to the name.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

espola said:


> I get what you are doing and it seems to be working, but I was just getting used to the name.


From the first time I saw him make that claim I called projecting on his bumbling ass. He fits that description to a tee! He's probably still trying to figure out how to send text on his rotary phone.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the first time I saw him make that claim I called projecting on his bumbling ass. He fits that description to a tee! He's probably still trying to figure out how to send text on his rotary phone.


You called "projecting"?


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the first time I saw him make that claim I called projecting on his bumbling ass. He fits that description to a tee! He's probably still trying to figure out how to send text on his rotary phone.



*You've lost it before you started......*

*Now clean up the dog shit.....






*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You called "projecting"?
> 
> View attachment 8757


Is that EOTL in da middle?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the first time I saw him make that claim I called projecting on his bumbling ass. He fits that description to a tee! He's probably still trying to figure out how to send text on his rotary phone.


The first time you ever heard the term projecting was from me talking about you.
You worthless piece of shit....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The first time you ever heard the term projecting was from me talking about you.
> You worthless piece of shit....
> View attachment 8762


Ah you poor thing, you are still hurt, I should have bought you flowers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Maybe it's just PMS?









						Anderson Cooper Overcome With Emotion After Coronavirus Patient's Sweet Message
					

The CNN anchor welled up over the well-wishes for himself and his son, Wyatt.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe it's just PMS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You certainly are compensating for something. I hope the release of your emotions in here helps you in your day to day life. You certainly have a lot of pent up frustrations, that you make obvious. Let it out, it's good for you. Maybe someday you will be able to stop play acting and gain some real confidence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah... we know... special rules for "them".  No accountability anywhere.









						Montrezl Harrell apologizes for calling Luka Doncic “b****-a** white boy”
					

Let's just jump straight to the question that always comes up: What if Doncic called Harrel a "b****-a** Black boy"?




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are compensating for something. I hope the release of your emotions in here helps you in your day to day life. You certainly have a lot of pent up frustrations, that you make obvious. Let it out, it's good for you. Maybe someday you will be able to stop play acting and gain some real confidence.


Maybe I should cry like Andy... release my emotions.  Is that what all the ladies do?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

Liberals seem to assume that, if you don't believe in their particular political solutions, then you don't really care about the people that they claim to want to help. 
Thomas Sowell


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah you poor thing, you are still hurt, I should have bought you flowers.


Forget the flowers just pull your nose out of my ass....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Forget the flowers just pull your nose out of my ass....


LOL! You follow me around like a hurt bitch and then claim the opposite, typical.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah you poor thing, you are still hurt, I should have bought you flowers.



*Your projecting......again...!*
*
And with an internet tear in your post.
*
*Poor Poor Baby....Now go wipe yur ass.*


----------

